
Four months after its debut, sneaky Mac malware went undetected by AV providers - kerng
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/12/4-months-after-its-debut-sneaky-mac-malware-went-undetected-by-av-providers/
======
throw-far-away
When at least one AV vendor has a signature,
[https://virustotal.com](https://virustotal.com) is your friend.

